# long block



## longtractor717 (Feb 6, 2016)

I need a Long tractor long block 3 cy. Does anyone know where you can buy one?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy longtractor717, welcome to the tractor forum.

Try LongParts.com. Also try www.importtractorparts.net/Long.html

If you are looking for a used engine, from a salvage yard have a look in the "dismantled machine" section of tractorhouse.com


----------

